# Banks hiring private investigators to check clients in arrears



## CrazyOne (24 Sep 2011)

Got this link from the Irish Homeowners Unite Facebook page


[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2011)

The article doesn't seem to present any evidence that "private investigators" are being used in this context or that lenders are "increasingly unwilling to accept the word of people who said they were unable to pay their debts". Personally I'd be surprised if lenders did NOT check/corroborate claims by borrowers that they were unable to meet their loan repayments in some way. That's part of the reason we have _MARP _and _Standard Financial Statements_. Maybe the reality is that they *are *doing this but just not in such a seemingly nefarious manner as suggested by the article and _Mr Brown_? Maybe some cases (e.g. suspected fraud) do involve private investigators though? Don't insurance companies sometimes do this for suspected fraudulent claims?


----------



## Mpsox (26 Sep 2011)

Somewhat ironic that they may be checking a person's ability to repay a loan now given that one of the reasons the banks got into so much trouble is that they did not properly check or stress test the borrowers ability to repay


----------



## mprsv1000 (26 Sep 2011)

Excellent point and one frequently overlooked by many.


----------



## hastalavista (26 Sep 2011)

This should be in LOS or PUADP


----------



## Bronte (7 Oct 2011)

There are people hiding their assets and incomes in order to avoid paying down their debts.  It is a banks duty to do all it can to investigate these people.  After all the rest of us are paying for them.  Any of you know neighbours still living the high life despite massive debts?  Or not even the high life, a lifestyle that is not in keeping with their debts.


----------

